# Funkwerk Bintec R232aw and Motorola Surfboard SB5101E



## tekknoir (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi 
Not sure if this is the right category for this post, but here goes..

I recently got my first job in IT, and my boss very generously provided me with a laptop and a wireless switching router/red box of doom.

I installed debian on the laptop, and eventually managed to make madwifi work. Now I need the wireless router to work 

The boss told me I could use a standard rj45 to connect the cable modem (Motorola surfboard SB5101E) to the "ETH" socket on the router (Funkwerk Bintec R232aw), but I can't for the life of me get it working properly. 

I've read the manual a few times, spent quite some time playing with the thing, and still haven't solved the problem. When I plug the cable modem into the router, the "PC activity" light on the modem lights up, but the "ETH" light on the router remains unlit. I'm pretty sure I've just not configured it correctly.

If you plug the modem into one of the 4 switched sockets on the router, and the pc into another, you can get internet access on the pc, but not on any subsequent devices connected. Also, the router doesn't seem to be assigning IP addresses to connected machines. 

If anyone out there is familiar with this router, and has had this problem before, I'd really appreciate the help. I'd ask my boss to help, but she's on holiday this week, and I just got the wifi drivers working on the linux laptop today, so I'm eager to get the router working, but banging my head off a wall trying to do so.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.
--
Garry


----------



## tekknoir (Jul 8, 2008)

I forgot to say - I'm using blueyonder/virgin media


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, you connect to the WAN/Internet jack from the modem.

The router you mentioned is a modem/router, and it's for DSL. You need a broadband router that has an Ethernet WAN connection. When you plug into the switch side of that router with the cable modem, you're actually getting a single connection, the other machines will not be able to connect, since your ISP probably only gives you one public IP address.

Get the proper router, and things will go much better. :smile:


----------



## tekknoir (Jul 8, 2008)

You're probably right there,
Plus when I sent an email to my ISP asking for configuration settings they said "Set DHCP on and the rest on auto" :S It doesn't have auto... It has many, many options.

I'll ask my boss if she's sure it should work once she gets back from holiday, and if so if she can configure it for me. I've been trying for months now lol. The router was a freebie, one she had spare (quite a nice piece of kit actually, if only I had ISDN or ADSL, but I wouldn't trade my pseudo-20MBit cable connection in, I've grown used to it now) so no money wasted, thankfully. May just have to invest in a new one.

Thanks


----------

